# Job Postings



## mscapp2002 (Apr 24, 2014)

Does the AAPC audit these job postings at all?  80% of them are phishing attempts that result in nothing but solicitation.


----------



## beckie519 (Apr 26, 2014)

*I don't think so*

I do not believe the postings are monitored. There is a disclaimer that says they are not monitored in the AAPC somewhere.


----------

